

Technical Interview Questions and Answers - nreece
http://www.techinterview.org/

======
aston
Puzzles are fun, but really not the way to judge a person.

If I were interviewing for a person and wanted to test for technical know how,
I'd just ask them how they think ___ works (where the blank is some popular,
semi-related product), and use that as a spring board to talk with them for
the next hour about stuff. You get a good sense for the type of knowledge and
comfort people have for material that's actually relevant to the job at hand,
and on top of that you can suss out things like how well you'd work with them.

------
pbnaidu
So.. Once you know and understand the solution to a problem or a puzzle,
what's the point (with respect to the company that is hiring) in candidate
getting lucky in the interview and answering that question?

Usually people say that solution is not the important thing for a question but
the process of getting to a correct or wrong solution is important. Some times
interviewers ignore this fact.

Instead of puzzles or problems which may surprise some candidates, how about
American Idol auditions style interviews. For example, you ask a candidate
(for programming job) to design/implement/test some small problem giving the
full requirements or simulating changing requirements. Will this process help
select a right candidate?

------
jgamman
counter argument - i loathe people that interview me with $hit puzzle
questions and pat 'where do you see yourself in 10 yrs' type questions. that
kind on non-thinking and non-personal behaviour will extend right through to
your actual working conditions. Thread: what's the best line you've ever
whacked back at muppets during an interview? 1\. Q your worst habit? A a toss
up between on-selling office supplies for profit and my cocaine habit 2\. Q
where do you see yourself in 5 years? A hard to say for sure but approximately
half way through my 10 year plan

~~~
rms
Hey, I'd love to talk to a chemical engineer about some things. Send me an
email, you don't have it listed in your profile.

------
thomasswift
I have a question, why does the square piece in tetris make a sound when it
rotates? (GameBoy version - if it matters)

it doesn't rotate on the screen. think about it.

